# Digibox turns itself off!



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Are Sky dishing out any software updates at the moment! I have just got home from work and found that my Amstrad 40FE01 digibox is in standby and therefore all todays programs wont have been caught by TiVo ! Its dam annoying! Why can't they release an update that will allow the digibox to switcjh back on after reboot!

Thats it! Rant over lol


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Tivo IR code 20016 (I think) sends the sky key as well and thus will bring a sky box out of standby.

You may miss the first recording but then all should be well.

Automan.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

I've just spoken to Sky, and they inform me that all Amstrad boxes have this week been receving an upgrade! I have also asked them to incorporate an option or upgrade that will allow the digibox to be switched back on! Meanwhile Ill try the above code!


----------



## TonyStoke (May 31, 2006)

My Pace digibox has been turning to standby every night this week.

I've just spoken to sky, who have advised me to do a firced software update on the digibox. 

Hope it sorts the problem out, as I'm going to be away for a week soon, and don't want to come home to an empty TiVo!!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Mine went off around 6pm last night.

The last time it did this it was caused by a momory configuartion problem due to the high number of channels in the EPG.

It would reset almost everytime the programme data was updated - normally around 6pm and 6am.


----------



## TonyStoke (May 31, 2006)

How did you rectify it?


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

Mine switched off too, was this a one off or do I need to do something to it ?

Mark


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I would suggest to EVERYONE to use a remote code that includes the "sky" key before any channel changes, as this also solves the problem of accidentally leaving your Sky box either in a menu or in an interactive/multiscreen service and then expecting Tivo to change the channel

Since I did this (at least 4 years ago) I have never had a failed channel change


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

PhilG said:


> I would suggest to EVERYONE to use a remote code that includes the "sky" key before any channel changes, as this also solves the problem of accidentally leaving your Sky box either in a menu or in an interactive/multiscreen service and then expecting Tivo to change the channel
> 
> Since I did this (at least 4 years ago) I have never had a failed channel change


Good idea, how do I do this ?


----------



## TonyStoke (May 31, 2006)

I've checked my TiVo setting, and it was on Grundig setting '20016 Fast'. I've adjusted it right down to '20016 Slow', and tested it from sky box in standby and sky EPG page - the delay between the sky command being sent, and the channel entry is not long enough, so when the TV screen appears, it's missed the first digit, and so fails to turn the channel over.

Any advice??


----------



## bubieyehyeh (Aug 24, 2005)

PhilG said:


> I would suggest to EVERYONE to use a remote code that includes the "sky" key before any channel changes, as this also solves the problem of accidentally leaving your Sky box either in a menu or in an interactive/multiscreen service and then expecting Tivo to change the channel
> 
> Since I did this (at least 4 years ago) I have never had a failed channel change


I use the grundig code that sends the sky key. However when it comes out of standby it ignores the channel change, and pops up a message about plugging the box into the phone line, which requires backup to remove.

My Panasonic box has been putting itself into standby alot this last week, twice last night at around 7pm and 9pm.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Mine's been switching off sporadically (sometimes twice in one day) since the latest software update. I haven't bothered contacting sky as they usually deny there's any problem and want to send out an engineer (costing £50).


----------

